# Keto bulk?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone bulk with low carb diets like keto?

I'm looking into it myself, just seems like a lot of fat to get uoto bulking calories 4000-6000cals

Found a good example but not something I could do for long.

Almond nuts:

100g, 626cals,

25g protein

5g carbs

55g fats

So 5000cals would be 800g almonds per day.

200g protein

40g carbs

440g fat

And also too expensive compared to a high carb diet.

Edit:

Actually not that expensive, 800g almonds ed comes to about £30 per week for 5000cals per day and the other macros listed above.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

so you would be only eating almonds every day ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

No lol that's just an idea on the macros and how to get them, will use other things, just after advice etc and if people have bulked on a keto.

Will defo be eating nuts tho.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

And also ideas on how to get all your vits and min's in since your on low-to no carbs.

Do you supplement them?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think carbs play a pretty key role in building muscle so trying to bulk without them would hinder your progress I think. there is a few studies online researching similar to what you are saying-

ABSTRACT

The majority of individuals following regular resistance exercise trainings have a major esthetic concern that may be summarized through the increase in the strength and muscular mass under the training associated to the supplement. The purpose of this paper was to verify if the intake of a high protein diet (4 g.kg-1.d-1) associated to the training causes a higher increase in the muscular mass and strength compared to the normo protein dietetic pattern.

METHODOLOGY: Sixteen volunteers were divided in two groups according to the supplement pattern: a total of 4 g.kg-1.d-1 protein (HP), and carbohydrate (NP) intake following the caloric quantity of the protein supplement (225 g.d-1). Both groups were submitted to the resistance training protocol to the biceps and triceps muscles three times a week for 8 weeks. It was analyzed the strength, the muscular mass, the muscular cross section area, the cortisol and the insulin.

RESULTS: The HP group presented higher protein intake, and the NP group presented higher carbohydrate intake. Both groups also presented a difference in the cortisol values. The NP group presented a positive correlation between the higher carbohydrate intake (%) and the increase in the muscle area, and also between the strength to the overhead triceps, and the increase in the muscular mass and the higher carbohydrate intake.

CONCLUSION: It is suggested that the correlation between the carbohydrate intake and the increase in the muscular area and strength to the overhead triceps found in the NP group is related to the favorable metabolic situation to the protein synthesis.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

@stone14 dont know if this will help as they hate roid use but its an offshoot of leangains

http://www.reddit.com/r/ketogains/


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Anyone bulk with low carb diets like keto?
> 
> I'm looking into it myself, just seems like a lot of fat to get uoto bulking calories 4000-6000cals
> 
> ...


40 grms of carbs would put you out of keto.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember reading an article by keither, where he says fulls glycogen stores significantly increase protein synthesis, which is why ppls suffer lower muscle growth on keto style diets..

I believe this is why he came up with the carb backloading system after he struggled to gain muscle on his carb night sytem


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> 40 grms of carbs would put you out of keto.


Surely it's all relative to activity level and size and the overall food content? Surely 40g of carbs saturated in 400g of fat isn't the same as just eating a tablespoon of sugar on its own.


----------

